# 4CRS Holiday Sale - TODAY ONLY <60% off



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Join us today for the 4CRS Holiday Locals Sale and Party. 
Free beer and hors d' oeuvres from 4 to 8 pm.

*Storewide- 10% Off*
All Casual Clothes 60% Off
All Footwear (excluding socks) 60% Off
All Drytops 50% Off
LL Biscuit 65 $660 40% Off
MadRiver IQ Accessories 40% Off
Jackson All- Water $630 30% Off
Stohlquist BetSea PFDs- 25% Off
All Paddles- 20% Off
All Spray Skirts- 20% Off
Dagger Axioms- 20% Off
All 13+ft Touring Boats 20% Off
All Oars- 15% Off
Stohlquist Rocker PFDs- 15% Off
All Books- 15% Off
All Drybags- 15% Off
All Helmets- 15% Off
All Used gear- 10% Off
All Inflatable special orders 10% Off
includes rafts, kayaks and sup boards 

And as usual, free shipping on non-oversize orders over $100!


----------



## Philthy (Apr 30, 2004)

FREE BEER! almost worth the drive, but not the drive home.


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Forgot to mention, if you can't make it to the store, give us a call at 1800-4Corners or shop online at 4CORNERS RIVERSPORTS - kayaks, rafts, canoes, fishing equipment, sups, rentals and lessons


----------

